# der 100% thread



## Fettkloß (23. Februar 2005)

so leute - hab vorhin nochmal mit rocky telefoniert . wir machen jetzt nägel mit köpfen . rocky hat ja mal so ein anmeldeformular hier reingestellt - leider war die rückmeldung bis jetzt spärlich .

wir machen einiges von der gästezahl abhängig - soll heißen , wie werden getränke und futter gehandhabt ? wenn wirklich wenige kommen (ich sag mal so min.10 bis max.15 leute ) sollten auf jeden fall steaks und würste von jedem selber mitgebracht werden . wenns mehr werden also deutlich über 15 dann werden wir für für getränke und fleisch usw. sorgen - es gibt kein freibier oder sowas   das können wir uns bei den teuren bikes nicht leisten , die meisten haben ja noch zu zeiten gekauft wos kein direktvertrieb gab     

also in dem thread bitte nur antworten wenn ihr WIRKLICH kommen wollt !!!!

eure anmeldung sollte ungefähr so aussehen wie ich es euch jetzt vormache , bitte schreibt mir nach   


ich fettkloß schwöre bei gott das ich alles in meiner macht stehende tun werde um 100% am supergeilen treffen der bergwerk union teilzunehmen --------- amen


----------



## daif (23. Februar 2005)

Ich daif schwöre bei gott das ich alles in meiner macht stehende tun werde um 100% am supergeilen treffen der bergwerk union teilzunehmen --------- amen

  

steaks selber mitbringen? hmmm da brauch ich aber 2 Kühltaschen..
und da sind keine Getränke mitgerechnet  

ich bin sozusagen der Prototyp des Antiveganers  
Ich bin absoluter Fleischfresserund beim Grillen kann ich zu hochform auflaufen 

FLEISCH IST MEIN GEMÜSE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (23. Februar 2005)

Ich chris84 schwöre bei gott das ich alles in meiner macht stehende tun werde um 100% am supergeilen treffen der bergwerk union teilzunehmen --------- amen

und ich gucke dass ich noch nen Kumpel mitbringe! wenn der mir verbindlich zugesagt hat kommt auch die Mail mit der offiziellen Anmeldung!

zum Fleisch: wir sind doch dort mitten im Wald   und einen kühlschrank haben wir wahrscheinlich auch nicht, oder? vielleicht sollte ich schonmal lernen, wie man Wildschweine und co fängt   

Gibts nen Festgelegten Zeitpunkt, bis zu dem alle verbindlichen Anmeldungen eingegangen sein sollten? wenn nicht solltet ihr einen festlegen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MB-Locke (24. Februar 2005)

Hi,

leider darf ich nicht teilnehmen, denn ich habe leider (noch) kein Bergwerk...

Das mit dem Essen... fragt doch mal die von dem Forumsteilnehmer über dem hier wann die ihr Wildsa*-Treffen machen...  dann wäre das mit dem Fangen vielleicht net soooo schwer   

OK, Spaß bei Seite!   Ich find das mit dem Treffen ne super Idee!

Grüße u. hoffentlich kann ich dieses Jahr noch einer von euch werden, sofern es Bergwerk noch gibt wenn ich endlich die Kohle fürn Pfadi hab


----------



## raffic (24. Februar 2005)

ich raffic schwöre bei gott das ich alles in meiner macht stehende tun werde um 100% am supergeilen treffen der bergwerk union teilzunehmen --------- amen

Fleisch und Bier werden mitgebracht. 
Gruß
raffic


----------



## onkel_willi (24. Februar 2005)

ich onkel_willi schwöre bei gott das ich alles in meiner macht stehende tun werde um 100% am supergeilen treffen der bergwerk union teilzunehmen --------- amen

tierisches protein bringe ich mir auch mit - reh oder wildschwein...
mal schauen, ob ich noch dividendenfass bier herbekomme...


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2005)

Sorry, aber ich bin Atheist. Ich komm' aber definitv. Und angemeldet hab' ich mich auch schon. Das mit dem Essen ist doch einfach: es wird abends das gegrillt, was tagsüber mit dem Bike (Auto zählt nicht) überfahren wurde.


----------



## Nomercy (24. Februar 2005)

Bin dabei!
Na gut, also:  ich Nomercy schwöre bei gott das ich alles in meiner macht stehende tun werde um 100% am supergeilen treffen der bergwerk union teilzunehmen --------- [size=-1]Hare Krishna[/size] 		 	 		 		 		 		 und Amen!

Aber, ich fahr doch kein Futter 600km durch die Republik, Nö. Da hol' ich mir doch eher was von McDonalds.


----------



## Fettkloß (25. Februar 2005)

@ wondermike - es gibt auch odin , allah , zeuss  - oder auch den gott der auf alle bergwerker und ihre bikes aufpasst , den berggott !!!


----------



## daif (26. Februar 2005)

Wie hat mal ein sehr weiser und lustiger Mann so treffend gesagt:

Gott sei Dank bin ich Atheist!!   

(also nicht ich..ich bin schon gläubig, aber der Spruch is saucool)


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. Februar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich bin Atheist. Ich komm' aber definitv. Und angemeldet hab' ich mich auch schon. Das mit dem Essen ist doch einfach: es wird abends das gegrillt, was tagsüber mit dem Bike (Auto zählt nicht) überfahren wurde.



Da will ich mal hoffen, daß Dir keiner über Deinen Pullermann fährt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (28. Februar 2005)

@ alle die kommen wollen - habe eben vernommen das ihr kein grillgut mitbringen braucht - es wird organisiert werden . mit den getränken wird es "wahrscheinlich" genauso sein .

des weiteren werden wir "mindestens einen special guest" haben - es wird sehr interressant werden , das steht fest !!!!!


----------



## daif (28. Februar 2005)

ich weiss wer der Special guest ist  
bzw ich rate mal...
also er hat ein neueres bike mit ohne federung ?????


naja, einfach ins blaue geraten  
aber wehe ich gewinne  


fragt mich bloß nicht wen ich meine, wenn ihr's hört und er ist es nicht dreht ihr wahrscheinlich hol


----------

